# Xorg uses libinput to manage devices but doesn't use libinput settings



## mcjames (Jun 17, 2020)

I am on Dell Inspiron core Duo 2 using FreeBSD 12.1 release.
First I did setup synaptics from FreeBSD wiki page but no matter what I did my device was being picked up by libinput as was obvious from Xorg.0.log. Only removing 40-libinput.conf from /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ removed the libinput from the log. In turn then I had no onboard keyboard and touchpad on my laptop. Puting 40-libinput.conf back I regained the control over my keyboard and touchpad but still no Xorg libinput settings was taken in to effect. (no tap to click and no edge scrolling). I even went one step more and made xorg-xserver from ports and with edevd instead of udev with no luck. Still no libinput Xorg settings would take effect.
Do you know what's going on? libinput and xf86-input-libinput are installed.

xorg log:





						0bin - encrypted pastebin
					

0bin is a client-side-encrypted alternative pastebin. You can store code/text/images online for a set period of time and share with the world. Featuring burn after reading, history, clipboard.




					t.ly
				




wblock@ it was suggested I had to contact you. (sorry but I don't know anything else to try)
thanks.


----------



## monwarez (Jul 14, 2020)

As a workaround you could write a script that set each properties needed and then auto start it.

```
xinput set-prop 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad' 'libinput Tapping Enabled' 1
```

You can use `xinput list` to get the name of the touchpad (or the id), and then use this information to set each available properties.


----------



## mcjames (Jul 28, 2020)

thanks monwarez 

```
xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ System mouse                                id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ GlidePoint                                  id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ vendor 0x13ba Barcode Reader                id=12    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ System keyboard multiplexer                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT keyboard                                 id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ SIGMACHIP USB Keyboard                      id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ vendor 0x13ba Barcode Reader                id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 28, 2020)

Installing libinput and xf86-input-libinput and this sysctl did the trick for me.

/etc/sysctl.conf
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12


----------

